# Small scale Komet finished!!!



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here is the 1/100 scale Me 163 built from the Tamiya Me 262/Me 163 double kit.
As usual, the model was built O.O.B. and painted with Model Master paints.


















































Agentsmith


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Great Job.
as usual, your B & W photographs really add to the realism.
such an advanced little aircraft.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

This is very awesome! A wonderful build.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

A little gem!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thats really good and you rarely see those old Tamiya 1/100 kits.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks guys!

Agentsmith


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Wow. Those WWII German engineers created a massive 1987 U.S. Quarter !!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Mike, wish I could make my money grow like that.

Agentsmith


----------

